# i7-8700k runs insanely hot even at stock speeds ?



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi guys!

My problem is when i run intel burn test my stock i7-8700k cpu runs very hot even at stock speeds and voltages. Only think that is overclocked is ram 3333MHz @ 1.35V but thats all. Cooler is premium noctua NH-D15S and case ventilation is decent with 3 case fans. So is these temps to hot or it's normal ?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 29, 2017)

Are you using ASUS motherboard? Those tend to use MultiCore Enhancement which pushes ALL cores to the Turbo clock out of the box by default...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

No it's MSI with 4.3GHz on all cores.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> 4.3GHz on all cores.



What happens when you set it at turbo stock speeds?
So disable highest turbo of all cores.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> What happens when you set it at stock speeds?


It is on stock speeds! Just ram is overclocked.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, then say hello to crappy thermal paste underneath IHS, you know, where solder should have been but Intel is too god damn cheap and greedy to use it...


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> case ventilation is decent with 3 case fans


Placement, direction, and ambient temperatures matter. You can have good airflow but, if it's not flowing the right way maximizes the removal of heat from the case, then it's not going to help. Also, max turbo frequency is 4.7Ghz on this chip and if it's hovering around 80*C at 4.3Ghz, it's likely thermal throttling which means that heat isn't being removed well enough.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

He set all cores at 4.3. 

There's something wrong here?? Its a bit warm for the clocks, but i see nothing remotely "insane" about these temps.

Edit: i see... hes at stock... that is where all cores boost is 4.3. Since hes stock, voltage at 1.25 is likely too much and is on auto.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> He set all cores at 4.3.


That's what CPU-Z is saying but, he also said:


Verbatim said:


> It is on stock speeds!



So how about we get a clear answer on what the OP has done because, misinformation will get us nowhere.


EarthDog said:


> but i see nothing remotely "insane" about these temps.


81*C is when Intel chips start thermal throttling, is it not? It is for my 3930k and 3820. If we get a reading off of the PECI sensor, we will know real fast if it's throttling or not.

Edit: It might be a bit higher than that but, not by much.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

See my edit. 

They throttle at 100c. 90c during a stress test is fine.

AFAIK, your cpu tjmax is the same...100c.

Edit: Realtemp will show your tjmax...which may be 91c...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> He set all cores at 4.3.
> 
> There's something wrong here?? Its a bit warm for the clocks, but i see nothing remotely "insane" about these temps.


My thoughts exactly. 80-84 on IBT is pretty standard for Intel's chips. A bit warm maybe cause his voltage at stock sits at 1.256v (1.23v VID), which is probably more than needed. I'd try set 1.20-1.21v manually to get maybe 1.23v during stress test. That'd bring it to 75-80 degrees max, which is the norm.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

These things stock are around 1.1v give or take.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Oct 29, 2017)

Has it been running at these temps from the start or did this happen over time?. i would start by re-applying thermal paste and make sure the cooler is seated the right way. this is not normal. i suspect bad contact with the cpu cooler.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> These things stock are around 1.1v give or take.


whoa then the mobo pumps a lot more voltage than needed, I heard there's a lot of confusion with auto voltage on new intel chips. manual voltage is the best solution then.



Hnykill22 said:


> Has it been running at these temps from the start or did this happen over time?. i would start by re-applying thermal paste and make sure the cooler is seated the right way. this is not normal. i suspect bad contact with the cpu cooler.



It's probably about the voltages, not the cooler.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 29, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Well, then say hello to crappy thermal paste underneath IHS, you know, where solder should have been but Intel is too god damn cheap and greedy to use it...


My 8600k at 4800Mhz 1.2V gets to 80ºC only in IBT or Prime, with RealBench 2.54 it gets to a max of 75º.


Verbatim said:


> Hi guys!


Lower you core voltage, also what LoadLineCalibration are you using ? try the lowest setting. With that cooler you should have lower temps than mine.



Aquinus said:


> 81*C is when Intel chips start thermal throttling


More like >100º at least for my CPU and 4770k/3770k i tested with.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 29, 2017)

if a 4/8 7700k runs hot it figures to me that adding two more cores 6/12 is gonna run hotter.. 

thermal tempts hold the 7700k back the same thing has to apply to the 8700K even more so.. 

mostly they will rely on all cores not being used.. 

trog


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> AFAIK, your cpu tjmax is the same...100c.
> 
> Edit: Realtemp will show your tjmax...which may be 91c...


Not to get side-tracked but, Linux tells me:

```
$ sensors
coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Package id 0:  +39.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)
```
I would expect the CPU to gradually throttle more after 81*C as 91*C is approached where throttling would progressively turn the clocks down based on temperature. Either way, this is a distraction. I think we can agree that auto voltage is providing too much juice. I would use a negative voltage offset and see if it stays stable. If it does, problem solved. If it doesn't, it could be the silicon lottery at work. It does happen.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

See what realtemp or core temp says. It reads the registers. Tjmax is the throttling point.. shouldnt be less.

Anyway... feel free to pm if you want to hash it out.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=es71WfnDBdCp4gStlZbABg
There were many Tech Reports on quite a few H/W sites ( even here at TPU) of Coffee lake CPU having Temp and therefore Throttling Issues
Rest Assured your not alone with this problem
Even Intel acknowlage it runs extreemly hot if Overclocked
obligatory Vid


----------



## trog100 (Oct 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> See what realtemp or core temp says. It reads the registers. Tjmax is the throttling point.. shouldnt be less.
> 
> Anyway... feel free to pm if you want to hash it out.



yes 100 C is the throttle down point.. this is what real temp shows.. the chip will throttle down to maintain 100 C..

intel quite clearly think 100 C is okay.. i recon its time people caught on to this.. my 7700K hits 90 C on regular basis when its being being used..

the thing is i no longer consider 90 C "insanely" hot.. just normal.. he he

trog


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2017)

The problem is Intel burn test


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 29, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> 81*C is when Intel chips start thermal throttling, is it not?


It depends on the processor. 

I see warm (84°C), but not "insanely hot". In other words, I don't see a problem here. 

Instead of checking your temps under artificial conditions, what are your temps under real-world use?


----------



## trog100 (Oct 29, 2017)

the intel chips do not throttle at less than 100 C can we get this straight.. they run at whatever they are set to run at until they hit 100 C.. then they throttle back to whatever speed keeps them at 100 C..

they will not throttle at 99 C it has to be 100 C..

they dont gradually throttle down.. its instantaneous at 100 C.. the chip is never allowed to exceed that 100 C temp point..

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

It depends on the chip is correct. Tjmax is different for  For the OP, it is 100C. For Aquinas, it's 91C. 

Temperatures can go above 100C. There is a thermal shutdown several C higher.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2017)

@Verbatim Check your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> whoa then the mobo pumps a lot more voltage than needed, I heard there's a lot of confusion with auto voltage on new intel chips. manual voltage is the best solution then.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably about the voltages, not the cooler.



Yep, adjusting a negative voltage offset has given me much peace of mind (but I'm on 7700k). In addition to an AIO.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 29, 2017)

Idle 18-20C,load 50-52C non K


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Idle 18-20C,load 50-52C non K


???

Using IBT? What voltage? Give that data some context....


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 29, 2017)

trog100 said:


> the intel chips do not throttle at less than 100 C can we get this straight.. they run at whatever they are set to run at until they hit 100 C.. then they throttle back to whatever speed keeps them at 100 C..


That too depends on the actual chip. Many don't throttle at all. They just shut down.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 29, 2017)

my 4790K chip throttled at 100 C my 7700K chip throttles at 100 C.. i dont own an 8700K but i think its reasonable to assume it does the same thing.. 

as for going above that and then shutting down.. i imagine that if the cooler fell off the chip would simply shut down.. 

no more from me this will get far too f-cking nit picking anal for my liking.. 

trog


----------



## drade (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey man. My 8700K runs at 33-37c stock air cooled on a D15s. Gaming it never exceeds 52c. I have it overclocked to 4.7 with no temps that hot. Something is not right.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> ???
> 
> Using IBT? What voltage? Give that data some context....



IF is 8700 what voltage ? ))) is default,fell shame you are basic at this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ambient temps, check cooler for plastic sleeve on bottom, reseat the cooler. Bios reset the mobo


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

ASOT said:


> IF is 8700 what voltage ? ))) is default,fell shame you are basic at this


What is does it read your stock voltage at (every cpu is different and motherboard how it does MCE)? Are those temps from a stress or... from what? Its useless to throw numbers up without explaining what it is from amd other relavent information.

Its a shame im basic at this?? Are you trying to insult me when im asking questions to give your post some context so it can actually help the OP? The real shame comes when you wont give the information up and make a futile attempt at an insult.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2017)

It's an msi board it he set xmp it overclocked the chip to all cores at 4.3


----------



## trparky (Oct 29, 2017)

Water cooling is probably going to be the future of cooling. As for those temps I'd say, like others have said, nowhere near being something that I would worry about.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

drade said:


> Hey man. My 8700K runs at 33-37c stock air cooled on a D15s. Gaming it never exceeds 52c. I have it overclocked to 4.7 with no temps that hot. Something is not right.


What is your 4.7GHz OC Voltage ? How do you know that if your temps are not that hot, do you have tried to run intel burn test at custom stress level "*8000 mb*" "Times to run *5*" ? Like me... Please compare apples to apples!


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2017)

erocker said:


> @Verbatim Check your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages.


XMP on many boards will have these two voltages set quite high. They affect your CPU temperatures. You can usually find what they are at in the bios or programs like HW Bot, Aida 64, etc.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

erocker said:


> @Verbatim Check your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages.


It does not affect temperatures a lot in my case.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2017)

That doesn't tell me anything. Best of luck.


----------



## drade (Oct 29, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> What is your 4.7GHz OC Voltage ? How do you know that if your temps are not that hot, do you have tried to run intel burn test at custom stress level "*8000 mb*" "Times to run *5*" ? Like me... Please compare apples to apples!



I'll take a pic when I get home on Tuesday. Stress tested for 24 hours. My case has phenomenal airflow and room temps are usually on the cooler side.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

Who has i7-8700k cpu ? Please all run intel burn test like me to compare 1:1 Settings are fully stock cpu/voltages and custom stress level "*8000 mb*" "Times to run *5*" for intel burn test.








erocker said:


> That doesn't tell me anything. Best of luck.


I have tried to lowering these voltages but temperatures are almost the same... So it's isn't helping to me.


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 29, 2017)

Have you tried lowering the core voltage? 

Your temps are high because your board is raising the core voltage way too high for 4.3GHz. 1.25v should get you all cores to 4.7GHz.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

Maybe when new MSI bios will be released the voltage problem will be fixed ? Actually i think my cpu can handle 1.25v @ 4.8GHz on all cores. That's good or bad or average ?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe when new MSI bios will be released the voltage problem will be fixed ? Actually i think my cpu can handle 1.25v @ 4.8GHz on all cores. That's good or bad ?



It won't be. Just set the voltage from auto to 1.18v or so and be done with it


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok i will try tomorrow. But i do not understand way msi motherboard has such a high stock voltage ? It's not good at all.


----------



## drade (Oct 29, 2017)

What mobo ?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 29, 2017)

drade said:


> What mobo ?


MSI Z370M GAMING PRO AC


----------



## drade (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmmm . I have the M5 no issues. I've heard some voltage issues regarding your mobo but not the M5.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Ok i will try tomorrow. But i do not understand way msi motherboard has such a high stock voltage ? It's not good at all.


It may not be the motherboard, which is why you have to test out adjusting the voltages. It's entirely possible that the VID off the CPU is calling for appropriate voltages for the CPU. Some CPUs need more voltage than others for the same clock and it's not out of the realm of possibility that it's not a golden CPU. Either way, as I said earlier, I would suggest using a negative voltage offset, start small and go from there.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Ok i will try tomorrow. But i do not understand way msi motherboard has such a high stock voltage ? It's not good at all.


disable xmp and see if the voltage differs.


Fill in your system specs verbatim.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 30, 2017)

Damn that is quite hot. I remember my first 5820K was able to do 4.3GHz with ~70C max during Prime95. Same Noctua D15. Not much luck with the current one though.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2017)

*Verbatim*
this is the preferred place = https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## ASOT (Oct 30, 2017)

drade said:


> Hmmm . I have the M5 no issues. I've heard some voltage issues regarding your mobo but not the M5.



I got Z370 gaming pro carbon eider no problems,actually is a performance mobo,10 phases,nice features,rgb


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 30, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> 1. CPU i7-8700k
> 2. RAM 3000MHz CL16 2x8GB 1.35V
> 3. MB MSI Z370M GAMING PRO AC
> 4. GPU GTX 1080
> ...


Now, put it in your SYSTEM SPECS.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2017)

Results after undervolting CPU at stock frequencies. 

Bios settings CPU Core Voltage @ 1.060v, memory 3333MHz CL-16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v. What you think guys are these temperatures good for noctua NH-D15S cooler ? Or i need to replace thermal paste and check what's happen.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 30, 2017)

Temps were fine where they were... 20c less is better! Seems like its using the right voltage now that you set it.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2017)

Max temp ~ 63C when runing mafia 3 on 1.060v this game is quite cpu hungry.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 30, 2017)

You should keep undervolting until you get a BSOD. You'd be surprised how far you can go. I've got a -170 offset on mine. lol (again, I'm on Kaby Lake though). edit: Wait, you've got low 60s. I doubt you can do better. That Noctua lives up to the hype it seems.


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 30, 2017)

I have to be honest, I still believe there's something wrong... cannot believe those temps at such a low core voltage. Check if your fan cooler is installed correctly, and which kind of thermal paste you are using...


----------



## ASOT (Oct 31, 2017)

Check fans case rpm,check dust filters,add more fans if not enoough,apply good thermal paste,default bios,set only xmp

XMP on my Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon dont affect Core Frequency or else.. is just sets the ram to 3000 mhz,goodluck


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 31, 2017)

Thefumigator said:


> I still believe there's something wrong... cannot believe those temps at such a low core voltage.



Along as you're not thermal throttling; the temperature doesnt matter on these chips. They operate fine at 95C.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 31, 2017)

now that you got the temps down make sure its stable and check for whea errors in event log. if you have any bump the voltage up slightly then clear the event log and see if anymore re appear. if you dont have any now go ahead and see how low you can get the voltage before you get a whea error then bring the voltage back up a bit tell you dont get anymore . you will get whea errors before a bsod in most cases. they also cause random fps drops in games so its always good to make sure you have non.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 31, 2017)

Just be careful with the whea errors in Windows 10.  Every other one I've gotten has always resulted in the registry config database corrupted.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 31, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Just be careful with the whea errors in Windows 10.  Every other one I've gotten has always resulted in the registry config database corrupted.



good point. 

make sure to run sfc /scannow in command prompt as administrator after using this method.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 31, 2017)

OP you may also have an improper contact area between cpu and cooler; check with a razor blade the flatness of each contact area

the area can be convex,concave or "flat"; even is "flat" a proper lapping increase the direct contact area by eliminating all small defects (which are filled with thermal paste otherwise) and reduce temperatures with a few degrees 

there are a lot of tutorials about this procedure ...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2017)

Thefumigator said:


> and which kind of thermal paste you are using...


Right now i use noctua nt-h1 but i have arctic mx-4 too so which one are better thermal paste ?


----------



## laszlo (Oct 31, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Right now i use noctua nt-h1 but i have arctic mx-4 too so which one are better thermal paste ?



and how much paste you used...  paste is to fill out the gaps not to have a layer of it between cooler & cpu; no matter how conductive is the paste you shouldn't have a lot between as direct contact is best to heat transfer

i almost have no paste between and my temps are low; my cpu was hot also but i lapped both contact parts and gained at least 5°C; i applied a thin layer with a razor and squeeze out all excess before fixing the cooler...


----------



## trog100 (Oct 31, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> Along as you're not thermal throttling; the temperature doesnt matter on these chips. They operate fine at 95C.



exactly and just as they are meant to do.. he he.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 31, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Right now i use noctua nt-h1 but i have arctic mx-4 too so which one are better thermal paste ?


anything decent is within 1-3c of each other.

Again, i dont see a problem.... not sure why others are...


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Again, i dont see a problem.... not sure why others are...



Mmm... 
And.... what about this... :



drade said:


> Hey man. My 8700K runs at 33-37c stock air cooled on a D15s. Gaming it never exceeds 52c. I have it overclocked to 4.7 with no temps that hot. Something is not right.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thefumigator said:


> Mmm...
> And.... what about this... :



sounds like a load of bollocks to me.. 

trog


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2017)

drade said:


> Gaming it never exceeds 52c


That's probably not true. All depends on games which ones you are playing settings etc.

Today i replaced thermal paste to Arctic Cooling MX-4 and it performs very close to Noctua nt-h1 there are maybe 1C difference at best. Cooler is mounted properly and fan direction is right case fans runs at 700 and 620 rpms.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 31, 2017)

Set fans at max or 1000/1200 rpm


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Set fans at max or 1000/1200 rpm


No way they will be to loud for 24/7


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 31, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> That's probably not true. All depends on games which ones you are playing settings etc.
> 
> Today i replaced thermal paste to Arctic Cooling MX-4 and it performs very close to Noctua nt-h1 there are maybe 1C difference at best. Cooler is mounted properly and fan direction is right case fans runs at 700 and 620 rpms.


You can increase fan speed as asot suggests... that may yield a couple degrees at best.



Thefumigator said:


> Mmm...
> And.... what about this... :


The only way that gaming comparison can be valid is if verbatim runs the same one, same settings. As mentioned, some can be more stressful on a cpu than others. Hes a little warm, it can be anything...

Verbatim, what is your ambient temps? Those case fans are front/side = intake while top/rear = exhaust?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Verbatim, what is your ambient temps? Those case fans are front/side = intake while top/rear = exhaust?


I think somewhere between ~ 20 - 25 degrees. One 120mm (700rpm) fan in front, One 140mm (620rpm) fan on top and one 120mm (700rpm) fan on exhaust.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 31, 2017)

Man 1200 is not much,fans become noizy at 1400+


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2017)

No 1000/1200rpm is noisy at least for me. PC is standing on table very close so i hear it very well.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 31, 2017)

At that speed i doubt they move air  they just spin


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 31, 2017)

I read above you had 61 degrees. How is this a bad thing? It's great. Almost unbelievably good, as I can only get it on 7700k with a lot of undervolting and AIO. What am I missing?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 1, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> No 1000/1200rpm is noisy at least for me. PC is standing on table very close so i hear it very well.


I mean.. are you worried about noise or temps more... something for you to decide. 

Temps are just fine, so i would leave it as is.


----------



## drade (Nov 1, 2017)

First picture Noctua Chromax fans were running at 500rpm and have a max rpm of 1500.

If I go into the bios and use other temp monitoring programs stock idle temps reflect 32-35c.







Here is a picture of me in the lobby screen of PUBG. I game on a 2560x1440 screen with ultra settings. This was after ~25 minutes of gaming. My fans are set PWM and the RPMs were ~1100.






Note there are a few cores that hit 52c in the pic above (as I claimed earlier they do not exceed 52c). Let me clarify, when my fans are set at max RPM the temps are stable ~50c.

I hope this helps. The temperatures you are experiencing at stock speeds concern me. I have never experienced such temperatures myself. We are both utilizing the same high quality air cooler from Noctua.

P.S. I have been tinkering with the frequencies.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 1, 2017)

drade said:


> Note there are a few cores that hit 52c in the pic above (as I claimed earlier they do not exceed 52c). Let me clarify, when my fans are set at max RPM the temps are stable ~50c.


I see a core at 58C, one at 56C, and two at 54C. This guy has his fans turned down as well as testing in different games. Can't compare apples to playground balls because they are both red and round. 

I do see what you mean by your clocks are high and voltage and still less... but getting there with an equal comparison is seemingly impossible.


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm running at 83C!!!

Is this too hot?






I need to delid!@


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2017)

drade what is your cpu freqency and voltage ? Stock or overclocked ? Your case fans runs at 1100rpms when runing pubg test for 25 minutes? I do not have this game pubg but i can test GTA V or Mafia III these are completely different games and mafia III has higest CPU usage by far! Maybe you can run Intel Burn Test exactly like me ? Right now we are comparing apples and oranges and what a point ?


----------



## drade (Nov 1, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> drade what is your cpu freqency and voltage ? Stock or overclocked ? Your case fans runs at 1100rpms when runing pubg test for 25 minutes? I do not his game pubg but i can test GTA V or Mafia III these are completely different games and mafia III has higest CPU usage by far! Maybe you can run Intel Burn Test exactly like me ? Right now we are comparing apples and oranges and what a point ?



Hey Verbatim,

Overclocked as of right now. PUBG is both CPU and GPU intensive like GTA V (never played Mafia series). I can run Intel Burn Test and post results. I am just trying to show what I am experiencing with the same cooler. I have no problem ramping up my fans to full RPM for the Intel Burn Test / Gaming.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2017)

Please run intel burn test at custom stress level "8000mb" for 5 times exactly like me. Show your CPU/RAM frequencies, Voltages, Fan speeds etc.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2017)

trparky said:


> Water cooling is probably going to be the future of cooling.



I don't think that...
Future chips should consume less and less power, air cooling should be sufficient.


----------



## drade (Nov 1, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Please run intel burn test at custom stress level "8000mb" for 5 times exactly like me. Show your CPU/RAM frequencies, Voltages, Fan speeds etc.



Silly n00b question here, where is the best place to download this program? I have never heard nor used it before.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2017)

drade said:


> Silly n00b question here, where is the best place to download this program? I have never heard nor used it before.


TechSpot https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4965-intelburntest.html

My idle temps CPU Core Voltage @ 1.080v (stock frequencies), ram Voltage @ 1.35v, 3333Mhz CL-16-18-18-36 2x8GB, CPU fan speed at stock, case fans 700, 700, 620rpms. Thermal paste Arctic Cooling MX-4


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 1, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> My idle temps CPU Core Voltage @ 1.080v (stock frequencies), ram Voltage @ 1.35v, 3333Mhz CL-16-18-18-36 2x8GB, CPU fan speed at stock, case fans 700, 700, 620rpms. Thermal paste Arctic Cooling MX-4


they're fine.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2017)

My GTA V max temp what i saw was 61C, CPU Core Voltage @ 1.080v (stock frequencies), ram Voltage @ 1.35v, 3333Mhz CL-16-18-18-36 2x8GB, CPU fan speed at stock, case fans 700, 700, 620rpms. Thermal paste Arctic Cooling MX-4


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 1, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Who has i7-8700k cpu ? Please all run intel burn test like me to compare 1:1 Settings are fully stock cpu/voltages and custom stress level "*8000 mb*" "Times to run *5*" for intel burn test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. In your second set of screenshots here, your actual CPU vCore is *not* lower than it was earlier. The VID reads 100% the same and so do your temperatures - 1.256v

2. Do you know how MSI's UEFI is set up, what its functions do? If not, consult manual or guide before you start tweaking numbers. If the auto voltage is too high, I would start with a negative offset like others have said.

3. LLC - load line calibration. Look it up in your UEFI and see what its set at. It generally needs to be pretty agressive for best results in voltage stability. Wrong (too 'loose') LLC setting can also cause auto voltage settings to give higher voltages than needed, to counter vDroop.

4. Given the VID of 1.256v AND you running a Full IBT multiple runs, these temps are normal. I would not directly go for a remount of a look at your hardware. This fix is 100% all in your UEFI settings.

5. Idle temps are useless, nobody cares about that and neither should you. Gaming temps, also irrelevant, unless thats all you ever do but gaming is not a 'full load' on the CPU. But either way, for 4.3 Ghz all core boost, this vCore can go down and it should. Or, alternative: push up those turbo clocks and re-run IBT until you start bluescreening, so you actually get some advantage out of the vCore you got now. You know what temps it gives, and those are easily within spec.

6. - to almost everyone here: SOOO MANY ASSUMPTIONS. Can't we do better? @RejZoR the paste comments are getting old too and its evidently not the issue.

Last but not least, but I believe its been pointed out already: this CPUs Tjmax is 100C, and it will hard shut down at 105C. Safe 24/7 temps are generally and widely regarded as being between 80-88 C. Going into the 90's was and is never a great move, this is still exactly how it was all the way back to Sandy Bridge. Main reason not to pass into 90's on a prolonged stress test is because of seasonal changes; you don't want your OC to fall apart during summertime and over time, dust accumulation and other wear and tear will increase case temperatures as well (marginally, but still)  It also accelerates chip degradation, but that is a very minor issue unless you intend to run this CPU for more than 6-7 years.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2017)

drade where are you disappeared ?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 1, 2017)

The paste thing is NOT getting old. If you want to transmit heat efficiently you don't smear and stack 10 layers of whatever in between CPU and heatsink. That's just the very basics of engineering.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 1, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> The paste thing is NOT getting old. If you want to transmit heat efficiently you don't smear and stack 10 layers of whatever in between CPU and heatsink. That's just the very basics of engineering.



Still massively offtopic to put the argument forward everywhere you go, especially when its A. not a solution to OP's problem and B. delidding voids warranty.

And, C.: its irrelevant because the CPU is running within spec.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 1, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Still massively offtopic to put the argument forward everywhere you go, especially when its A. not a solution to OP's problem and B. delidding voids warranty.
> 
> And, C.: its irrelevant because the CPU is running within spec.



If it's hot, it's clearly not running within specs, not with cooler like this guy has. It should be more than capable of keeping it cooled at clocks he's running. And don't tell me that if it's not throttling, then it's within specs. If that's the case, why this thread even exists then?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 1, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> If it's hot, it's clearly not running within specs








Really, man? And the CPU clock now determines the CPU temperature? What are you smoking? He's running a high vCore and fixed most of his problems when pushing 1.080v instead. Do you even read the topics you post in?

Tell me now, are those Nvidia cards capping at 83 C all over the world, also not running within spec?


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2017)

My 8700k doesn't go above 48c playing GTA V. Not delidded. 

Fact of the matter is, with these Coffee Lake chips, performance, heat, voltage, etc. varies A LOT. Some chips are hot, some not. The CPU is within spec.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2017)

erocker said:


> My 8700k doesn't go above 48c playing GTA V. Not delidded.


What are Game settings and cpu cooler ?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 1, 2017)

@Vayra86 
Yeah, I read. Do you?

This is what he said:
"my stock i7-8700k cpu runs very hot even at stock speeds and voltages"

Which part of STOCK is not understandable?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2017)

i7-8700k @ 1.230v, 4.8GHz all cores, 4.9GHz dual cores, 5.0GHz single core.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2017)

well, seems like all the shintel memes do have basis over at r/ayymd


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2017)

*drade* way you are not showing your intel burn test results ?  Or just it's too hot to show.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lol, relax....if the guy cant simply google and dl it, its going to take time to figure out how to run it.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2017)

erocker said:


> My 8700k doesn't go above 48c playing GTA V. Not delidded.


Better run Intel Burn Test like i did. These comparison will be better because of load on cpu is exactly the same.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 2, 2017)

We know the point of it all... its just funny watching laurel and hardy go back and forth trying to accomplish this...


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 2, 2017)

So why does that new screenshot show you average in the 80 degree range, when you showed an earlier that was low 60s?

Because the former pic was unbelievably impressive. At least to me.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> So why does that new screenshot show you average in the 80 degree range, when you showed an earlier that was low 60s?


Becouse CPU is overclocked to 1.230v @ 4.8GHz on all cores, 4.9GHz on dual cores and 5.0GHz on single core. That's a 500MHz difference on all cores and 300MHz on single core.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 2, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Becouse CPU is overclocked to 1.230v @ 4.8GHz on all cores, 4.9GHz on dual cores and 5.0GHz on single core. That's a 500MHz difference on all cores and 300MHz on single core.



Err.. sorry. Not paying enough attention. I thought you were just going with stock. I heard it runs fairly hot even at those speeds. It's hard enough to bring down my Kaby Lake to under 60.


----------



## bug (Nov 2, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My problem is when i run intel burn test my stock i7-8700k cpu runs very hot even at stock speeds and voltages. Only think that is overclocked is ram 3333MHz @ 1.35V but thats all. Cooler is premium noctua NH-D15S and case ventilation is decent with 3 case fans. So is these temps to hot or it's normal ?


Have you actually read the description of IntelBurnTest? Have you understood what it does?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 2, 2017)

I'd rather stick a pitchfork in my face than see this thread go past 115 posts. 

The blind will lead the blind to wherever they end up. Good luck my man. Unsub'd.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 2, 2017)

I think is better to close this thread for further reply ..


----------



## drade (Nov 2, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> *drade* way you are not showing your intel burn test results ?  Or just it's too hot to show.



I'm still here man. I haven't had time to run the tests. I plan to this weekend .


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 4, 2017)

drade said:


> I'm still here man. I haven't had time to run the tests. I plan to this weekend .



OK, I got it.


----------



## drade (Nov 5, 2017)

So after doing the intel burn test per your recommendation my temps were quite higher than I had anticipated. I did not realize 100% CPU usage for ~10 minutes like that would cause my temps to hit high 60's and at times low 70's. I may have to check how the thermal paste on the CPU. I am shocked due to effective airflow usage within my case environment.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 5, 2017)

drade said:


> So after doing the intel burn test per your recommendation my temps were quite higher than I had anticipated. I did not realize 100% CPU usage for ~10 minutes like that would cause my temps to hit high 60's and at times low 70's. I may have to check how the thermal paste on the CPU. I am shocked due to effective airflow usage within my case environment.



 being shocked at normality just means your perceptions must be bit skewed.. 

trog


----------



## drade (Nov 5, 2017)

trog100 said:


> being shocked at normality just means your perceptions must be bit skewed..
> 
> trog



I am shocked because I come from the liquid cooling realm. I anticipated my case and the Noctua D15s, which has high reputation due to cooling performance, longevity, and its six year warranty, would cool more effectively.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 5, 2017)

drade said:


> So after doing the intel burn test per your recommendation my temps were quite higher than I had anticipated. I did not realize 100% CPU usage for ~10 minutes like that would cause my temps to hit high 60's and at times low 70's. I may have to check how the thermal paste on the CPU. I am shocked due to effective airflow usage within my case environment.


Lol, it isnt the thrermal paste... and you also need to give it several more mins to max temps. Water tales a bit longer even. Warranty has nothing to do with performance... lol




So, temps normal... we finally good?????? What a thread, lol...this was called from post 8 with first voltages, 58 after he lowered the voltages!!


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 5, 2017)

Why is voltage so high for 4.3GHz...or even Max Turbo.
i7-8700K Turbo is 4.7GHz... On default settings CPU should boost with all cores on 4.7GHz only on default voltage. In previous years Turbo vas 100% stable on default voltage.

From my perspective is negative if BIOS is not optimized with Turbo Enabled on default.
I don't know how much is default voltage exactly but I suppose 1.100-1.150V.
If 4.7GHz is Turbo for All Cores than Out of box voltage should be 0.xxx idle 800MHz and 1.100V full load on 4700MHz.
I suppose no matter on thermal paste CPU Temps should not be over 75C in Intel Burn Test.
But so high temps are expected, these new models are tested only with Real Bench, AIDA64, Intel Xtreme Utility...
Silicon Lottery and others sell binned chips stable on these tests, they are not even close to pass Prime95 or Intel Burn on such high clocks.
That's very old test not optimized for new processors.

But on default settings shouldn't be over 70C.
Mine i7-5820K on 4.0GHz Once I tried Prime95, I was ready to disable immediately, but when I saw 60-65C I continue to test.
Voltage was default 1.150V and he didn't react so bad even on Prime95.

It's nothing strage, we remember i7-4770K 70-80C on default settings in Prime95.
Only voltage shouldn't be like this. If this is normal to voltage jump so high that's very bad.
I expected 1.250-1.300V if customers OC to 5.0GHz in Adaptive Mode and voltage to incrase in full load and drop on 0.xxx in idle.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 5, 2017)

Its over vlada... already resolved issues dozens of posts ago.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 5, 2017)

OK, I look fist and last posts and had different opinion.
I was curios to see how i7-8700K behave.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 5, 2017)

folks should try running the IntelProcessor Diagnostic Tool 64bit..

it get a pass even if the cpu is at 99 C.. 

trog


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 5, 2017)

drade said:


> So after doing the intel burn test per your recommendation my temps were quite higher than I had anticipated. I did not realize 100% CPU usage for ~10 minutes like that would cause my temps to hit high 60's and at times low 70's. I may have to check how the thermal paste on the CPU. I am shocked due to effective airflow usage within my case environment.


I think these temps are ok what is your temperature on hottest core and how high is your CPU core voltage during the test ? At what speed CPU and Case fans are spinning ?


----------



## Bund (Dec 30, 2017)

I think I need some help, same board, same CPU... 

Can you help me?


----------



## Sebsta (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi there man, I just had 1 month ago this problem exactly. No matter what I did to replace the thermal paste or to update bios, was always the same. 
Only think what I did and helped and regain my normal temperatures, was to reload previous settings from Windows Troubleshooting from the bios settings. 
Thats all, it really helped and made me smile again.
Good luck


----------



## Bund (Dec 31, 2017)

Sebsta said:


> Hi there man, I just had 1 month ago this problem exactly. No matter what I did to replace the thermal paste or to update bios, was always the same.
> Only think what I did and helped and regain my normal temperatures, was to reload previous settings from Windows Troubleshooting from the bios settings.
> Thats all, it really helped and made me smile again.
> Good luck



Where is it exactly?


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 31, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Who has i7-8700k cpu ? Please all run intel burn test like me to compare 1:1 Settings are fully stock cpu/voltages and custom stress level "*8000 mb*" "Times to run *5*" for intel burn test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a moron would run ibt on there own cpu for extended periods, nice job!!! Cant understand whats wrong.....


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 31, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Only a moron would run ibt on there own cpu for extended periods, nice job!!! Cant understand whats wrong.....



I mean, you should be able to run anything on a truly stable CPU, dude...


----------



## johnspack (Dec 31, 2017)

Don't forget to run furmark for 2 hours on your video card too!


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 31, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Don't forget to run furmark for 2 hours on your video card too!



CPUs are not GPUs.  GPUs have hard watt limits for a reason.  CPUs don't.

I regularly use Prime95 Small FFTs and Intel IBT as stability tests for hours.  I laugh at people who say their overclock is stable and then tell people they can't run this because there is something "wrong" with these programs...

...But that's just me, and I like to laugh.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2017)

CPUs........well......motherboards have hard watt limits.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> CPUs........well......motherboards have hard watt limits.



Well yes, but then, your OC is bad and VRMs generally throttle you.

I meant in bios...  whole different ball of wax, anyway.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bund said:


> I think I need some help, same board, same CPU...
> 
> Can you help me?
> 
> ...



Stop running ibt


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2017)

Use ASUS RealBench H.264 test for 10 loops. If it passes, it's stable. I found it to be the most realistic test unlike dedicated burn tests. It puts heavy load on all cores and uses AVX instructions which uncovers instabilities quickly.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> CPUs are not GPUs.  GPUs have hard watt limits for a reason.  CPUs don't.
> 
> I regularly use Prime95 Small FFTs and Intel IBT as stability tests for hours.  I laugh at people who say their overclock is stable and then tell people they can't run this because there is something "wrong" with these programs...
> 
> ...But that's just me, and I like to laugh.


I laugh at people who run stress tests and think that if it passes it's stable. I could run 100 loops of IBT at max. preset but some games would crash it in 3 minutes. Good luck with torturing your CPU with stress tests for hours days and weeks. You proved absolutely nothing.
Sure, they're helpful, mainly to see if you're not hitting some sort of power limit when you OC and to do a quick recon of what your CPU is capable of, but time verifies if your OC is stable more than a stress test.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I laugh at people who run stress tests and think that if it passes it's stable. I could run 100 loops of IBT at max. preset but some games would crash it in 3 minutes. Good luck with torturing your CPU with stress tests for hours days and weeks. You proved absolutely nothing.
> Sure, they're helpful, mainly to see if you're not hitting some sort of power limit when you OC and to do a quick recon of what your CPU is capable of, but time verifies if your OC is stable more than a stress test.



IBT is honestly only a tool in the toolbox.  But if it fails IBT or Prime95 it is certainly not stable.  That was my point.


----------



## Sebsta (Dec 31, 2017)

Bund said:


> Where is it exactly?



Restart now the pc, once it starts to show the screen with the ''American Megatrends'' and all the USB connections list, exactly than press Deletele or F2 or the same time a few times, so that it goes to the bios. Once there, just go and find in the top right side window the word keys ''Load Previous Data windows system'' or something like that. Once Apply, just wait to do its thing, is 1 min or 2 thats all. 

If nothing changed after this, from my own experience, than there is a better option, of totally restoring the previous windows files, namely at the Windows Setting from the Start -> and after you just go to Recovery sector and click to Windows Reset. From here you will find your own best way, is easy  . 
And let us know if it all worked for you, thank you.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> A bit warm maybe cause his voltage at stock sits at 1.256v (1.23v VID), which is probably more than needed. I'd try set 1.20-1.21v manually to get maybe 1.23v during stress test.



For 4.3GHz even less than 1.20V, i need 1.22V for 4.8GHz.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> IBT is honestly only a tool in the toolbox.  But if it fails IBT or Prime95 it is certainly not stable.  That was my point.


Yes but if it passes stress tests and freezes a game it's not stable either. Way I did it was: set the frequency you're aiming to hit, like 4200MHz. Find the voltage you need for it to be stable, but start low. Then when you have found that voltage, just play games and run stuff as usual, you might lower the game settings to push the CPU harder if you wish like I did. It's a good idea to compare your previous fps to see if the actual increase is worth it in the first place. When it runs stable for a week or two, bump the voltage ever so slightly, like I did from 1.28v to 1.29v, just to be sure. I ran IBT for 2 minutes only to see if it doesn't power throttle. No need for regular stress tests in p95, what is the point of that ?


----------



## trog100 (Dec 31, 2017)

off topic but maybe not.. i just bought a cheap I5 kaby lake 1050TI for another family member.. he dosnt game but the 1050ti was just in case.. 

what i noticed was.. even though it has the sh-t intel cooler fitted.. how cool it runs under full load.. about 40 C max.. 

the second thing i noticed was how well the little 1050TI performed.. time spy turned it into a bit of a slide show but for casual lower resolution gaming it works fine.. 

i took the side off and fitted a small ssd for the boot drive.. while i was in there i removed the single case fan which was buzzing the super thin case material.. 

the only case fan it has now is the one in the top fitted psu.. under full gaming load it blows out cool air.. 

the moral of this story.. dunno but i recon there is one.. he he

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> No need for regular stress tests in p95, what is the point of that ?


The point is to find instability quicker.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> The point is to find instability quicker.


Or cause it quicker.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2017)

Correct either way. But id rather take the time up front than be plagued with freezing and instability when im trying to actually use my machine. Hence the need. 

What programs and how long depends on the uses for the machine and user. Which, obviously varies by person.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Or cause it quicker.



I love how ever since we have 6c/12t CPUs from Intel, we are now resorting en masse to 'apologies' for failing stress tests by saying 'but it'll game fine for hours'... or 'but I never use AVX'...

Most of these comments stem from a lack of knowledge. Gaming will use AVX today and more as you go forward. You need to be AVX stable, you need to be able to pass a couple of IBT runs, and you need to be able to P95 without bluescreening. Do you need to be able to run that for 24 hours? No. But they are tools to gauge stability, and if they fail, you can't just ignore that. Its called being lazy


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Correct either way. But id rather take the time up front than be plagued with freezing and instability when im trying to actually use my machine. Hence the need.


Once you stabilize yor OC and you're not one of those people who must have their voltages borderline to what they've found stable there's no need. Plus testing with the same tools to find instability is futile, why do you regularly keep on testing with a tool that showed it's stable the last 10 times. Test with other ones.



Vayra86 said:


> I love how ever since we have 6c/12t CPUs from Intel, we are now resorting en masse to 'apologies' for failing stress tests by saying 'but it'll game fine for hours'... or 'but I never use AVX'...
> 
> Most of these comments stem from a lack of knowledge. Gaming will use AVX today and more as you go forward. You need to be AVX stable, you need to be able to pass a couple of IBT runs, and you need to be able to P95 without bluescreening. Do you need to be able to run that for 24 hours? No. But they are tools to gauge stability, and if they fail, you can't just ignore that. Its called being lazy


You're missing the point.
I'm not saying when failing a stress test a CPU is stable, I'm saying passing them is not always an indication of stability. Not 100% times.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Once you stabilize yor OC and you're not one of those people who must have their voltages borderline to what they've found stable there's no need. Plus testing with the same tools to find instability is futile, why do you regularly keep on testing with a tool that showed it's stable the last 10 times. Test with other ones.


Que??

Of course there isnt a need to run more programs once you are stable...i didnt say nor allude to otherwise.

Because its stable for my uses is why i would use the same application.

Im really not sure what you are on about here. Im simply explaining why there is a need to test for stability. Everyone has a different method and if it works for them, it works. It really is that simple.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Because its stable for my uses is why i would use the same application.


This makes no sense on so many levels.
Let's say you passed 10 hrs of p95. Why then do p95 regularly afterwards, you just found out it's stable. And no stress test really reflects what our normal uses tend to be.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> You're missing the point.
> I'm not saying when failing a stress test a CPU is stable, I'm saying passing them is not always an indication of stability. Not 100% times.



Correct, but many people perceive that statement as 'so why would I run P95 or IBT, its not a guarantee of stability either' which is just plain wrong


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Correct, but many people perceive that statement as 'so why would I run P95 or IBT, its not a guarantee of stability either' which is just plain wrong


It's plain right, IBT is no guarantee of stability at all. Both on 3570K in the past and on 5775c now I found CPU intensive games crash or freeze too high OC/too low voltage even though IBT max. preset could go on forever without an error


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> This makes no sense on so many levels.
> Let's say you passed 10 hrs of p95. Why then do p95 regularly afterwards, you just found out it's stable. And no stress test really reflects what our normal uses tend to be.


Right, stress tests are generally WORST CASE scenarios. In many cases if you pass a stress test for x amount of time you are stable. The trick is finding the right program and length of time for your needs.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 31, 2017)

I think the one thing to remember is that taking your hardware into the danger zone with temps can damage it or shorten it's life. If you can keep the temps in a safe place then stress it all you want. The point is to keep it stable right?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I think the one thing to remember is that taking your hardware into the danger zone with temps can damage it or shorten it's life. If you can keep the temps in a safe place then stress it all you want. The point is to keep it stable right?



The point of stressing is to find limitations, and force it over the edge so you can fine tune your OC.

If that is not your cup of tea, slap an AUTO voltage on there, select a Turbo for each core load, and you're done, with a guarantee of wasting power AND having no grasp on real overclocking or the workings of your CPU.

Its really that simple, either do it proper, or let the board do the work for you. Anything in between? You're a fool in my book, wasting time on nothing substantial and trying to sell that as truth on a forum is a BIG no-no.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I think the one thing to remember is that taking your hardware into the danger zone with temps can damage it or shorten it's life. If you can keep the temps in a safe place then stress it all you want. The point is to keep it stable right?


sort of...a safe place is anything under its tjmax at which point it will throttle.


cucker tarlson said:


> It's plain right, IBT is no guarantee of stability at all. Both on 3570K in the past and on 5775c now I found CPU intensive games crash or freeze too high OC/too low voltage even though IBT max. preset could go on forever without an error


Then IBT isnt the program for you. Not all stress tests are created equal. Its just that simple. 

I run realbench for an hour or so and prime95 small fft for an hour or so... no issues for my uses using this methodology. As always, YMMV.



cucker tarlson said:


> Let's say you passed 10 hrs of p95. Why then do p95 regularly afterwards


just caught this... you are misinterpreting what i am saying i think(?). 

Once im stable, im stable and dont run tests anymore (who does??). I use a two part testing method as it covers my usage model the best and helps me to find a stable clock at the lowest voltage possible best. For many a single app is fine in a lot of cases. Sometimes it isnt. This is why every person here has a different method which works for them. They arent the end all, but its better than not testing or having too much fat on the bone (higher voltage than needed).


----------



## Bund (Dec 31, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> TechSpot https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4965-intelburntest.html
> 
> My idle temps CPU Core Voltage @ 1.080v (stock frequencies), ram Voltage @ 1.35v, 3333Mhz CL-16-18-18-36 2x8GB, CPU fan speed at stock, case fans 700, 700, 620rpms. Thermal paste Arctic Cooling MX-4




Can you help me? What settings did you change on BIOS to get that? Take a look on my case below.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 31, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> torturing your CPU with stress tests for hours days and weeks. You proved absolutely nothing.
> Sure, they're helpful, mainly to see if you're not hitting some sort of power limit


You proved your case and HSF assembly are providing adequate cooling - a good thing. But that could have been proven in less than an hour. 



Jetster said:


> I think the one thing to remember is that taking your hardware into the danger zone with temps can damage it or shorten it's life.


I agree. It's like taking your car to the race track and red lining it.  Even if it doesn't blow up, you took a few miles off its life. 

Frankly, I think all those torture tests get you is bragging rights. They sure don't increase performance or give better game play.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> sort of...a safe place is anything under its tjmax at which point it will throttle.
> Then IBT isnt the program for you. Not all stress tests are created equal. Its just that simple.
> 
> I run realbench for an hour or so and prime95 small fft for an hour or so... no issues for my uses using this methodology. As always, YMMV.
> ...


I know overclocking involves determining the right voltage, but people do not need to overreact this much on a slight voltage excess, as long as it does not influence the temperatures.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2017)

Who's overreacting?? You overclock, you stress test. If you dont want to do that, have at it...

I dont condone several to 24 hours hours of testing for anyone unless they are overclocking and need their system for productivity. That said, it surely has a point and a need for those that dont.

Again, it simply comes down to knowing the right program or combo for your uses.



cucker tarlson said:


> just play games and run stuff as usual,


i disagree with this assertion is all. While it works for you, i simply prefer to run tests to find instability and resolve it, way way more often than not, in one 'session'. To me, it beats a freeze a day or few, a week or couple, later and have to again adjust settings - perhaps multiple times even. Get my testing done at once.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2017)

Can we all please get back to helping rather than debating the validity of stress testing? Pretty sure we have a bazillion threads with this argument in it already!


----------



## notb (Dec 31, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Can we all please get back to helping rather than debating the validity of stress testing? Pretty sure we have a bazillion threads with this argument in it already!


And yet it seems there are some fairly different ideas and opinions, often contradicting. So why not write an article about it on TPU? You know... some proper tutoring on OC. Many pages do that. You know... add a "best OC stability testing procedure of 2017" to the year-end summary. That would be really something...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2017)

notb said:


> And yet it seems there are some fairly different ideas and opinions, often contradicting. So why not write an article about it on TPU? You know... some proper tutoring on OC. Many pages do that. You know... add a "best OC stability testing procedure of 2017" to the year-end summary. That would be really something...



So do it, but this is not the place for said discussion. Also it will be hard to do an end all be all thread on the topic, as the previous comments have shown, opinions on the matter differ. Move along now please.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Can we all please get back to helping rather than debating the validity of stress testing? Pretty sure we have a bazillion threads with this argument in it already!



The cause and solution to OPs problem have already been identified (cpu auto voltage too high), which was then followed by a back and forth about why you should or should not touch your bios at all. In the end we are still on topic: OP should stress test his rig at lower, manually set vCore and check temps again.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2018)

Since post 129 all I saw was a bunch of winging about who knows how to stress test better. Not the topic of the thread.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 1, 2018)

Did he specify his cooling solution ? I know 1.32v is too damn high for stock, and I know nothing about Coffee Lake, but should he be getting +95 degrees in IBT at 1.317v ? My CPU barely grazed 70s in IBT at 1.416v on air.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bund said:


> Can you help me? What settings did you change on BIOS to get that? Take a look on my case below.



Not enough info.

We need your CPU-Z in there *while you run a stress test* at the very least. Also, cooling solution, what have you done so far, etc.

Same goes for @Verbatim who is now down to giving us idle voltages and asking what's wrong  Its real simple: you both probably need to go into BIOS, manually set a good vCore, and test if you are stable. This topic is full of hints as to what could be a good voltage.

There is another solution: sell that K-CPU, buy a non-K and call it a day. Or, as @notb points out, the i5 8600k is a much cooler CPU.


----------



## Cocio21 (Jan 1, 2018)

Both the MSI Z370 SLI Plus and ASRock Z370M Pro4 does OC the 8700K, even with the respective "Enchanced Turbo" (aka Asus MCE) function turned off in bios !

Do check that your mobo dont do this on auto, i got vCore up to 1,47v from this on auto.

Had to punch in the Turbo bins manualy to get it running stock on both mobos 

Btw, use Realtemp and run the I7GT exe, works well for getting true core clocks in real time use.

And for those wanting to do stability testing, do Prime/IBT or whatever you feel like first, and then follow up with OCCT´s PSU test, this will load both Cpu and Gpu hard, making it a better overall gaming stresstest than IBT or Prime


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 23, 2018)

Is thats true that Thermalright Macho Rev. B performs the same as Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 ?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 23, 2018)

if the 4 core 7700k chip runs hot at higher clock speeds.. its petty obvious the 6 core 8700K will do at least the same.. 

at least its pretty obvious to me.. 

trog


----------



## Cocio21 (Feb 24, 2018)

update to my first post.

Realtemp falsely shows 4,7Ghz when running at 4,3Ghz for some reason, use HWinfo64 instead its much better for getting sensor readout and so on coffee lake.

I reconfirmed my MSI board still does OC to 4,7Ghz/1,47v with auto settings/MCE off with HWinfo....

Verbatim set this for :

SA volt = 1,050v
IO volt = 0.950v
and then bump from there if needed

Most 8700K will do DDR3600 on stock IMC related volts, so no need to add the extra heat to the Cpu, my MSI board set 1,36v/1,25v on auto just using DDR3000 ram, way way too much and totally unneeded.

I locked in most of my volt settings (see pic), disregard SA/IO is higher then the selected value, took the pic before i saved bios/restarted

/E

Trog100

I would argue that this is caused by board mfg´s auto settings in most cases, Coffee lake 8700K IS cooler running than 6700K/7700K, but in any case its dependant on the board settings (mainly being MCE functions and SA/IO volts when set to auto)

For me 4,7Ghz is no problem at 1,47v auto settings (i have custom water with external 280 Rad) its just again totally unneeded and wastefull with 1,47v @4,7Ghz


----------



## Hood (Feb 25, 2018)

IBT is way too much stress for any CPU newer than Ivy Bridge.  I noticed this after my upgrade to Haswell Refresh 4790K, 3 or 4 years ago.  Instead, try using AIDA64 System Stability Test.


----------



## trparky (Feb 25, 2018)

Hood said:


> IBT is way too much stress for any CPU newer than Ivy Bridge.


Whaaaa...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Cocio21 said:


> update to my first post.
> 
> Realtemp falsely shows 4,7Ghz when running at 4,3Ghz for some reason, use HWinfo64 instead its much better for getting sensor readout and so on coffee lake.
> 
> ...



Try Hardware Monitor from CPUID or try openhardwaremonitor


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 25, 2018)

trparky said:


> Whaaaa...



This is a guess, but I'm thinking that's a comment on the switch from solder to lesser capable thermal paste ?

I can remember running IBT on my 2500K overclocked to almost 5GHz and it handled it like a champ under a simple 120 mm aio, but  I haven't run it in years so it's just a stab in the dark


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 25, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> He set all cores at 4.3.
> 
> There's something wrong here?? Its a bit warm for the clocks, but i see nothing remotely "insane" about these temps.
> 
> Edit: i see... hes at stock... that is where all cores boost is 4.3. Since hes stock, voltage at 1.25 is likely too much and is on auto.


I don't know about these chips but could the Imc be to blame with that memory speed, try stock memory clocks.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh hey, If it hasn't been suggested go into the bios and then into the "OC" tab and then under the cpu ratio stuff click to drop the "Miscellaneous" options and turn off "Enhanced Turbo Core" should be the last option.

Not sure why but when that's enabled it causes the cpu to heat up fast for no reason with no gains.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 25, 2018)

It raises all cores to turbo clocks. This should be disabled by default unless xmp was enabled and the op clicked yes for the mce.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 25, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> It raises all cores to turbo clocks. This should be disabled by default unless xmp was enabled and the op clicked yes for the mce.


I just turned on XMP and it got turned on MSI z370 Gaming M5....CAM started giving me 100c warnings....freaked me out...was 65c at idle when it was 28c prior.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 25, 2018)

Cocio21 said:


> I reconfirmed my MSI board still does OC to 4,7Ghz/1,47v with auto settings/MCE off with HWinfo....


I use 1.21V with High LLC for my 4.8Ghz 8600k, why not lower your vcore ?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 25, 2018)

my asus board has an auto 5 gig setting.. it runs 1.34 -ish volts.. at 4.8 it runs 1.264..

my 7700K was about the same.. the temps are also about the same.. my 8700K is maybe just tad cooler than my 7700K was but not my much.. 6 cores running cooler than 4 cores dosnt make a lot of sense to me but it does seem the case..

both chips hit heat problems and  are limited by heat.. i run mine all cores at 4.8 gig.. 5 gig being a little too hot for my liking..

my memory is running at xmp 3200..

trog


----------



## Cocio21 (Feb 27, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> I use 1.21V with High LLC for my 4.8Ghz 8600k, why not lower your vcore ?



I do mixed workloads from time to time, like updating Win7 ISO´s with DISM, so also having a GTX670 (my bottleneck any day of the week), it doesnt make sense to me to OC past the normal Turbo bins or fiddel with lowering volts, its minimal gains vs the possibility of something not being 100% stable in the long run 

Btw,  you replied to my correction in regards to Realtemp logging wrong clocks, i do run at stock, but thats manualy punching in clocks and volts except vCore, the point here was leaving all settings at "stock" aka auto, would be 4,7Ghz @ 1,47v, wihtc is NOT truely stock as this would be 4,3Ghz @ around 1,27v 



trog100 said:


> my asus board has an auto 5 gig setting.. it runs 1.34 -ish volts.. at 4.8 it runs 1.264..
> 
> my 7700K was about the same.. the temps are also about the same.. my 8700K is maybe just tad cooler than my 7700K was but not my much.. 6 cores running cooler than 4 cores dosnt make a lot of sense to me but it does seem the case..
> 
> ...



Like i wrote in my previous post, you cant leave IO/SA on auto on Z370 boards and expect them to hit the mark spot on, they will throw way too much volt out to compensate for working out of the box, and its does, it just adds loads of unneeded heat.




jmcslob said:


> I just turned on XMP and it got turned on MSI z370 Gaming M5....CAM started giving me 100c warnings....freaked me out...was 65c at idle when it was 28c prior.



You need to lock in the IO/SA volts, and if doing OC, vCore and LLC ofc (this one is important, Auto on my MSI SLI Plus board is really bad when you start changing vCore)

Look at my post #170 what i wrote there regarding IO/SA volts, as these are the ones XMP will highly effect if left on auto


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 27, 2018)

Cocio21 said:


> You need to lock in the IO/SA volts, and if doing OC, vCore and LLC ofc (this one is important, Auto on my MSI SLI Plus board is really bad when you start changing vCore)
> 
> Look at my post #170 what i wrote there regarding IO/SA volts, as these are the ones XMP will highly effect if left on auto


I turned XMP off and set memory manually @3200mhz 14-16-16-34  and the temps don't go above 80c during stressing....during gaming it's only hitting 65c.
Turning XMP on on this board messes with to many voltages and creates way to much unnecessary heat.
I will adjust what you suggested as I go into fine tuning whenever I get to it.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2018)

It does that on most(all?) boards. It depends on the memory speed though.

Best bet is to note IO/SA sotck voltages, then enable XMP and set those voltages manually.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> It does that on most(all?) boards. It depends on the memory speed though.
> 
> Best bet is to note IO/SA sotck voltages, then enable XMP and set those voltages manually.


Not arguing and I see that you are correct but I'm not going to enable XMP solely because this memory is better than the profile provided.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> I'm not going to enable XMP solely because this memory is better than the profile provided.


What does that mean??


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> What does that mean??


Basically the MSI "Try It" memory profile for 3200 is a better starting point than the XMP profile...I have far fewer voltages and timings to adjust.
The XMP is sloppy....very sloppy
I;m not running at 3200 anymore either....I'm working on fine tuning @3600

Nothing fine tuned as of yet


----------



## Cocio21 (Feb 27, 2018)

As sloppy as XMP implementation is on some boards (i stated that wrong before, XMP is a static extended SPD, the board up the volts by ramspeed not XMP settings), with XMP off and at just DDR2133, my board will still push the IO/SA volt unneeded by quite a bit.

I did a lot of unneeded testing, turned out to be my Gpu not wanting to play nice running Pci-E 3.0 

Again its the "we want your DDR4000+ ram to work out of the box" implementation from the board vendor, thats causing this issue

jmcslob:

Most of your volts should have a mention on the stock value, like you see in the pic i posted with #170

You should be able to run at stock IO/SA volts at DDR3200 

/E

lol i didnt notice this before, but this OC guide actualy mentions that most boards will take IO/SA volts to their limit on auto (1,31v/1,35v) 

https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/8481/coffee-lake-overclocking-guide/index4.html in the bottom part.

Very nice guide, i should have read past page 1 the day i found it


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 14, 2018)

Intel burn test maximum stress level runing time ~ 20 minutes.

Hottest Core - 68C
VRM MOS - 66C
Core Voltage ~ 1.128V
CPU Fan Speed ~ 1062 RPM

i7-8700k @ fully stock clocks and core voltage, XMP profile enabled.  Guys your thoughts about these temperatures ?




Idle temperatures.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 14, 2018)

they are fine for stock with a core voltage at 1.128.. 

its when you start to clock them up that things start to get a little hot.. 

trog


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 14, 2018)

Like this ?


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> I use 1.21V with High LLC for my 4.8Ghz 8600k, why not lower your vcore ?


I use exact same settings for mine, ~1.20 and what AsRock calls LLC2 (high, but not extreme) for my 4.8 8600K as well.



Verbatim said:


> Intel burn test maximum stress level runing time ~ 20 minutes.
> 
> Hottest Core - 68C
> VRM MOS - 66C
> ...



Totally Normal.  You don't need to change a thing.  Honestly if it runs hotter than that when overclocked, don't even overclock it.  It does not matter one bit with this architecture and current software requirements.  Coffee Lake temps are a much a-do about nothing.  The only reason to overclock it is for e-peen anyway.   It won't matter for games, for browsing, for work.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 15, 2018)

Figured I'd give an update with my 8700k.... I'm in process of RMA with Intel.... My chip has become completely helpless...
Doesn't matter if it's HL2, Mass effect Andromeda, Call of Duty WW2, Mortal Kombat X, Injustice 2 or even Dirt Showdown... If I run it for more than 40 minutes it overheats and suffers a lockup..
I have tried to under volt and all that fun stuff but it's just a matter of time before it locks up...
I have even purchased better cooling and it's exactly the same thing...

I was fine until Windows started having issues with a firmware error which forced me into a BIOS update with the Microcode update.... It has been nothing but unstable since even at stock speeds and the memory set at 2133...
I'll update again after I'm done with Intel


----------



## trog100 (Mar 15, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Figured I'd give an update with my 8700k.... I'm in process of RMA with Intel.... My chip has become completely helpless...
> Doesn't matter if it's HL2, Mass effect Andromeda, Call of Duty WW2, Mortal Kombat X, Injustice 2 or even Dirt Showdown... If I run it for more than 40 minutes it overheats and suffers a lockup..
> I have tried to under volt and all that fun stuff but it's just a matter of time before it locks up...
> I have even purchased better cooling and it's exactly the same thing...
> ...



an intel chip should never lock up through over heating it should simply throttle down to maintain 100 C.. okay it may be a dud chip so you are doing the right thing.. but i cant help thinking it may be more gpu related than cpu.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure why anyone would expect IL to have solder either...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I'm not entirely sure why anyone would expect IL to have solder either...


Not really needed. Intel isn't pushing them to the limits. The engineering samples are reportedly running cool so the retail releases will likely mirror that.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

I must've gotten lucky with my chip. Granted it's only an i5, but even @ 5ghz i get great temps.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2018)

trog100 said:


> an intel chip should never lock up through over heating it should simply throttle down to maintain 100 C.. okay it may be a dud chip so you are doing the right thing.. but i cant help thinking it may be more gpu related than cpu..
> 
> trog


Meant to update this...
Went through multiple steps with Intel...
Passed all requested testing...
Took PC apart.. Tried different memory, 1 stick of memory, different PSU, different cooler, reset Windows, reinstalled windows,
Eliminated apps and RGB programs...
Finally and completely by accident I didn't allow Samsung magician to start when Windows started and forgot to turn it on and I haven't had a single issue since...
I'm still not convinced Magician is the problem but my problems went away when I stopped using it.
It could have been something loose... Or something else....
I will give it a month and try Magician again..


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2018)

Or, just try it again now and see if it comes back.. how long do you have to wait to confirm?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I must've gotten lucky with my chip. Granted it's only an i5, but even @ 5ghz i get great temps.



Not so much luck, but more the absence of 3MB of Cache and HT = much lower power draw. It can amount to 10 C easily



jmcslob said:


> Meant to update this...
> Went through multiple steps with Intel...
> Passed all requested testing...
> Took PC apart.. Tried different memory, 1 stick of memory, different PSU, different cooler, reset Windows, reinstalled windows,
> ...



My two cents: don't use Magician at all. There have been multiple bad releases that take long to fix and most of what it offers really isn't necessary. I used it with my old rig + Samsung 830 and it was a nice to have, never a need to have. Now on my new rig I have the 830 + a new 850 EVO and have never installed it, no issues.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Or, just try it again now and see if it comes back.. how long do you have to wait to confirm?


It's only been a few days stable...I would like at least two weeks for good measure.

This all started when Windows had locked up a few times with a firmware issue in the logs..so I updated my bios to MSI 1.20 with the Microcode update... From there it kinda went to shit...
No current updates for the EVO...
I'm also thinking the EVO I have is the junk version... There are 2 versions of the 500gb EVO... The 500gb and the newer 512gb version.... If anyone gets one pay the extra $30 and get the extra 12gb


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> It's only been a few days stable...I would like at least two weeks for good measure.
> 
> This all started when Windows had locked up a few times with a firmware issue in the logs..so I updated my bios to MSI 1.20 with the Microcode update... From there it kinda went to shit...
> No current updates for the EVO...
> I'm also thinking the EVO I have is the junk version... There are 2 versions of the 500gb EVO... The 500gb and the newer 512gb version.... If anyone gets one pay the extra $30 and get the extra 12gb



What was up with the 'junk' EVO then? Im out of the loop here I think


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Meant to update this...
> Went through multiple steps with Intel...
> Passed all requested testing...
> Took PC apart.. Tried different memory, 1 stick of memory, different PSU, different cooler, reset Windows, reinstalled windows,
> ...



Oh I only run it for firmware updates or occaisonal monitor, other than that it is disabled from starting


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> What was up with the 'junk' EVO then? Im out of the loop here I think


Long story short... After Dr. Googling I was able to find exactly what I was looking for and convinced myself of a problematic device revision.
I'm still not convinced that Magician is the problem... Not necessary except for firmware so it's not going to run anyways...
I'm left very very weary...
I'm just going to have to enjoy this thing while remaining ultra paranoid is all...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Long story short... After Dr. Googling I was able to find exactly what I was looking for and convinced myself of a problematic device revision.
> I'm still not convinced that Magician is the problem... Not necessary except for firmware so it's not going to run anyways...
> I'm left very very weary...
> I'm just going to have to enjoy this thing while remaining ultra paranoid is all...



Im presuming its a SSD you have, I would secure erase it to start from scratch, but of course Id only get updates needed and nothing more


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2018)

That sucks though, having an unreliable rig.


----------

